# Anyone ever stop and watch you cut grass?



## Topcat

While cutting today a car stopped after passing by, backed up and parked at the curb across from me and just watched...

Ummm, okay?

I am sure a few neighbours thinks I am nuts - I cut several times a week, can be seen on my knees inspecting the stolons, pulling weeds, and picking leaves off the grass any given day.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I have never had anyone just stop and watch but they will usually stop and ask what kind of machine I am cutting the grass with


----------



## MarkV

Never stop, but I've seen plenty of WTF looks on peoples faces as they past.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Slow down sure but never stop lol


----------



## Ware

I get stops. I usually make another pass before I idle the mower down, take my earplugs out, and walk over to talk to them. Usually I don't mind.


----------



## lagerman72

All the time, for reels! You can even see it on the drone video I posted. Had to restart after just starting to mow. All good though.


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> All the time, for reels! You can even see it on the drone video I posted. Had to restart after just starting to mow. All good though.


What is your youtube channel?


----------



## Redtenchu

+1 to everyone, but never noticed anyone stop and watch for more than maybe a minute...


----------



## southernguy311

Ware said:


> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the time, for reels! You can even see it on the drone video I posted. Had to restart after just starting to mow. All good though.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your youtube channel?
Click to expand...


----------



## wardconnor

I get a lot of people stopping and wanting to talk about it. I live right on a bike path so lots of people not in their cars always ask "how did you do that?"

I've made quite a few bike path friends this way.

It makes it all worthwhile to me when people recognize nice looking turf when they see it.


----------



## AdamC

When I first started mowing with a reel I'd get the neighbours come over and talk to me. They'd like to ask about the mower and also ask how I got the stripes. The novelty soon wore off though and eventually I think they just thought I was weird mowing 3 times a week and taking a multitude of photos from varying angles every time.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


Yes!


----------



## AdamC

lol, so true!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Why not do both?


----------



## lagerman72

southernguy311 said:


> What is your youtube channel?


Sorry SG311, just saw this. I only have it on my instagram page and will have to see if I can get it on youtube. Here is a link to the video on IG if you're interested. Lagerman's drone video


----------



## dfw_pilot

That link doesn't seem to work:


----------



## lagerman72

dfw_pilot said:


> That link doesn't seem to work:


I may have to pull it off the drone camera directly instead of using the software on my phone. It seems when I use that I can only post to a few things. I did click on the link in your post and it took me to it, maybe due to me being logged in on my IG account though.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Your IG set to private?


----------



## lagerman72

GrassDaddy said:


> Your IG set to private?


It was, yes. Just changed it to see if that helps.


----------



## Redtenchu

Worked! Awesome Video!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Great video!!! Makes me. Want to get a drone!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Great video!!! Makes me. Want to get a drone!!!


+1


----------



## GrassDaddy

There we go!


----------



## lagerman72

Thanks all! Yeah they're good fun. I still find myself looking at it more to fly than by camera flying though, as I almost clipped a house with it... DOH! Hoping to get one of the stripes laying down while mowing now that it's greened up. I'll post it up when I do.

And to get back on topic, the guy in that video was from TrueGreen commenting on the grass. Very nice to hear and probably won't ever get old, even if I have to stop mowing for a min or two.


----------



## J_nick

No one stopped but I was getting some very interesting looks while power raking.


----------



## southernguy311

The new neighbors yard man hasn't watched me mow, but he spends at least 5 minutes staring and touching my grass on the border of our yards every time he comes by. I like to think he appreciates it, but it's borderline creepy kind of.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Video!! Lol


----------



## lagerman72

southernguy311 said:


> The new neighbors yard man hasn't watched me mow, but he spends at least 5 minutes staring and touching my grass on the border of our yards every time he comes by. I like to think he appreciates it, but it's borderline creepy kind of.


 :laugh:


----------



## HitEmTrue

southernguy311 said:


> The new neighbors yard man hasn't watched me mow, but he spends at least 5 minutes staring and touching my grass on the border of our yards every time he comes by. I like to think he appreciates it, but it's borderline creepy kind of.


too funny!

I have you posted pics this year? Surely you have...I'll find them.


----------



## SGrabs33

southernguy311 said:


> The new neighbors yard man hasn't watched me mow, but he spends at least 5 minutes staring and touching my grass on the border of our yards every time he comes by. I like to think he appreciates it, but it's borderline creepy kind of.


I try to only pet my grass at night when the neighbors can't see me


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new neighbors yard man hasn't watched me mow, but he spends at least 5 minutes staring and touching my grass on the border of our yards every time he comes by. I like to think he appreciates it, but it's borderline creepy kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to only pet my grass at night when the neighbors can see me
Click to expand...

So I've been thinking...








Maybe this belongs in the Equipment subforum. :lol:


----------



## fp_911

Mine has the opposite effect as I have the door-to-door lawn guys skipping my house when delivering their specials for weeds and lawn care!


----------



## Redtenchu

fp_911 said:


> Mine has the opposite effect as I have the door-to-door lawn guys skipping my house when delivering their specials for weeds and lawn care!


 :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy

fp_911 said:


> Mine has the opposite effect as I have the door-to-door lawn guys skipping my house when delivering their specials for weeds and lawn care!


Watch out, some day they'll put their sign on your lawn to make people think you used them. Happens to people all the time!


----------



## jbrown

I have been sitting on the porch and watched people walk by and take their flip-flops off and walk in my grass and touch it. I guess checking to see if its real. 

JB


----------



## j4c11

No, but I had a guy pull over once while I was spraying PGR to ask what I was spraying. I had blue dye in the mix so I sprayed some on the cement and told him I was painting the grass to have a blueish tone. He totally bought it :mrgreen:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Hahaha The golf courses paint their brown spots so you could be that guy..


----------



## fp_911

GrassDaddy said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has the opposite effect as I have the door-to-door lawn guys skipping my house when delivering their specials for weeds and lawn care!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out, some day they'll put their sign on your lawn to make people think you used them. Happens to people all the time!
Click to expand...

That would be crazy! But we'd be on it quick and remove that sign ASAP!


----------



## SGrabs33

jbrown said:


> I have been sitting on the porch and watched people walk by and take their flip-flops off and walk in my grass and touch it. I guess checking to see if its real.
> 
> JB


That's about as good a compliment you can get!


----------

